# How are the anti gun folks going too twist this.



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Stabbing spree at high school leaves 20 injured
It is hard for me to believe a 16 year old can injure 20 people with only two knives in hand. god help them if he did have a gun.
Maybe the anti gun law makers will now try to add knives to there list of weapons to ban.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I seen that earlier today. I cannot for the life of me see how he was able to attack that many people without being stopped. I know in my high school he would have had no where near the amount of victims. I would like to hope so anyway. It just seems nowadays everyone runs away as fast as they can. My fiance's son is like 25 and never even been in a fight. Apparently that is how it is these days. That scares me actually. We have become too pussified!! I feel for all the victims and their families but something just seems like it's not right. If it was a gun he used we would have ALL the info already..

I guess we should start banning knives now too!!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I already made mention of that on my Facebook. We'll have knife bans, lower capacity knives, smart bracelets so only the lawful owner can use it...

If schools weren't "Gun Free Zones", perhaps a "Good Guy" with a gun could have stopped a "Bad Guy" with a knife, from stabbing 20 people. But that makes too much sense.

Signed - Unarmed Head of Security at a High School


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

But knives have so many useful and interesting uses. You have box cutters for umm cutting boxes. You have katana's for whatever those are for. Then you have tge situation with the uighers? Take it all away and where does it go? Absolute power corrupts absolutely? More than likely.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

He was only able to injure 20 because nobody in the entire school had the means to stop him.

Knives are just as deadly as guns. This video shows a guy armed with only a knife injure several heavily armed police officers. One officer ends up dying.

Warning...this video is fairly graphic.






Firearms aren't magic wands. They don't automatically trump simpler, less advanced weapons platforms. Knives can be extremely lethal in the hands of someone who knows how to use them.

Today's knife attack is a poignant reminder that our kids, our most valuable societal assets, are sitting ducks in our public schools. Tragic.

$20 says the kid that did this is on SSRI and/or anti ADHD medications.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

James m said:


> But knives have so many useful and interesting uses. You have box cutters for umm cutting boxes. You have katana's for whatever those are for. Then you have tge situation with the uighers? Take it all away and where does it go? Absolute power corrupts absolutely? More than likely.


I know a guy that a few years ago was working at a warehouse in Gville,Fl and was walking home from work late one night. He was stopped and had a box cutter on him. He used it for work and they actually arrested him for ccw.. He had absolutely ZERO priors and spent many years as a civil air patrol leader. It costed him several thousand dollars in legal fees and I think he lost his position at CAP..


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They are going to push mental health. It will be part of Obama care. Happy pills for everyone! Yay!

I knew a guy who was cap. I think he makes parts for sikorsky under a subcontractor.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Knives are already banned and considered concealed weapons in most jurisdictions.

But, the point is well taken... It is not the knife, the gun, the bomb, etc. It is the %&[email protected])_$ who picks it up with malicious intent. GO FOR THEM! But, of course, they vote D and one would not want to reduce the core voting population. How do I know that? They have no respect for the laws that exist in the first place.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

slewfoot said:


> Stabbing spree at high school leaves 20 injured
> It is hard for me to believe a 16 year old can injure 20 people with only two knives in hand. god help them if he did have a gun.
> Maybe the anti gun law makers will now try to add knives to there list of weapons to ban.


The anti-gun idiots are already spouting about how it would have been much worse if the thug had had a gun. They're also surprised that the guy brought a knife against school policies! The vacuum created by a liberal "mind" never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I seen that earlier today. I cannot for the life of me see how he was able to attack that many people without being stopped. I know in my high school he would have had no where near the amount of victims. I would like to hope so anyway. It just seems nowadays everyone runs away as fast as they can. My fiance's son is like 25 and never even been in a fight. Apparently that is how it is these days. That scares me actually. We have become too pussified!! I feel for all the victims and their families but something just seems like it's not right. If it was a gun he used we would have ALL the info already..
> 
> I guess we should start banning knives now too!!


Same with me, in school you went out and had a good old fist fight and it was done. never thought of using a gun or a knife, none of this shooting and stabbing, to me that is the chicken chit way out of an argument. 
Stand up and be a man.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

They'll just ban any "dangerous" item one can think of. Gun, knife, hammer, bed sheet, ladies high heel etc. Use your imagination. We'll end up like England and Australia and not be able to own a sharp stick and string. I sure that's the plan and what they ultimately want. 

This all started because some kindergartener pointed his finger at someone. If we could just stop that at an earlier age this never would have happened. :shock:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

This is a detailed account

http://triblive.com/mobile/5916604-96/students-stabbed-franklin


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

So I had a chat with one of my co-workers today (we are public school employees) and you want to talk about a liberal mindset. I made the comment that if someone in that school had a gun, they could have stopped the rampage, and that until that happens, this will happen again and again and again. "I disagree.", she replied. She then ranted about how guns need to be taken away, period, and that until we address the social issues, this will never stop. ??? But you said you disagreed this will continue to happen.

So when someone comes in here with a gun, a knife, a bat or some other object that can be used as a deadly weapon, you're telling me that you will simply lie down and be a willing victim? "If that's what it takes." ??? I said, "So you're telling me that we have no right to protect ourselves when our very life or the lives of others are being threatened?" "Well, that's different. Just not with a gun." ??? I asked, "So how many people should die before we get all of these guns you say should just be taken away?"

"As many as it takes I guess. A gun is not the answer. We need to educate them, we need to provide social services and counseling. We need to identify who these people are and help them."

As many as it takes. Hmm. :shock:


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

This is exactly how they will spin it. "Thank God" for gun control or imagine how bad it would have been!



Pir8fan said:


> The anti-gun idiots are already spouting about how it would have been much worse if the thug had had a gun. They're also surprised that the guy brought a knife against school policies! The vacuum created by a liberal "mind" never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

it happened in china last month too, I think over a hundred people we wounded!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The attacks in China are politically motivated or so we are told, I think this latest attack is the work of a very sick individual, probably prescribed and taking some type of SSRI. Knives have been around a lot longer than guns. They are every bit as deadly (at close quarters) as a gun. 

The more shrill the ban everything crowd harps on the control angle the more obvious it becomes they are using false logic. It makes more sense to enable people to defend themselves, and then if need be, prosecute those who take their self defense too far. 

Evil flourishes when good men do nothing, right? if that is true then evil will also flourishes when good men are deprived the means to stop it.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Here is a letter written to the White House by an acquiantance, with a response from the "Man" himself! 

I am an OIF/OEF Veteran from the 19th SF GSC and I am very displeased with the way your administration is handling the rights I’ve fought for, and friends have died for. We’ve both sworn an oath to uphold the Constitution. My oath was to defend it from all enemies “both foreign and domestic”. Unfortunately there are many traitors to the constitution in government at the moment as there have been to varying degrees throughout history. I would like to address the second amendment in particular. A well regulated militia being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed. This has been selectively interpreted by your administration to mean sporting and hunting purposes. Presser v. Illinois, 116 U.S. 252 (1886) The court ruled the Second Amendment right was a right of individuals, not militias, and was not a right to form or belong to a militia, but related to an individual right to bear arms for the good of the United States, who could serve as members of a militia upon being called up by the Government in time of collective need. United States v. Miller, 307 U.S. 174 (1939) These show plainly enough that the Militia comprised all males physically capable of acting in concert for the common defense. 'A body of citizens enrolled for military discipline.' And further, that ordinarily when called for service these men were expected to appear bearing arms supplied by themselves and of the kind in common use at the time. District of Columbia v. Heller, 554 U.S. 570 (2008) The Second Amendment guarantees an individual right to possess a firearm unconnected with service in a militia, and to use that arm for traditionally lawful purposes, such as self-defense within the home. McDonald v. Chicago (2010) -The Court ruled that the Second Amendment was incorporated against state and local governments, through the Due Process Clause of the Fourteenth Amendment. In Heller, we held that the Second Amendment protects the right to possess a handgun in the home for the purpose of self-defense. Unless considerations of stare decisis counsel otherwise, a provision of the Bill of Rights that protects a right that is fundamental from an American perspective applies equally to the Federal Government and the States. We therefore hold that the Due Process Clause of the Fourteenth Amendment incorporates the Second Amendment right recognized in Heller United States v. Rock Island Armory (1991)- In sum, since enactment of 18 U.S.C. § 922(o), the Secretary has refused to accept any tax payments to make or transfer a machinegun made after May 19, 1986, to approve any such making or transfer, or to register any such machinegun. As applied to machineguns made and possessed after May 19, 1986, the registration and other requirements of the National Firearms Act, Chapter 53 of the Internal Revenue Code, no longer serve any revenue purpose, and are impliedly repealed or are unconstitutional. Accordingly, Counts 1(a) and (b), 2, and 3 of the superseding indictment are DISMISSED. Murdock v. Pennsylvania, 319 U.S. 105 (1943)- A state may not impose a charge for the enjoyment of a right granted by the federal constitution. The fact that the ordinance was imposed indiscriminately does not save it from being unconstitutional. The Supreme Court regularly holds that the Second Amendment to the CONSTITUTION guarantees an individual right to keep and bear arms, of a military nature, and that military weapons cannot be banned and that the enjoyment of this freedom cannot be taxed. Despite this there is a constant effort to do just that. I know of no way to see this other than as an act of treason against my person and my fellow Americans.

Logan J. Remillard

I received an interesting reply.


Thank you for writing, and for your service and sacrifice. I have heard from many Americans regarding firearms policy and gun violence in our Nation, and I appreciate your perspective. From Aurora to Newtown to the streets of Chicago, we have seen the devastating effects gun violence has on our American family. I join countless others in grieving for all those whose lives have been taken too soon by gun violence. Like the majority of Americans, I believe the Second Amendment guarantees an individual right to bear arms. In this country, we have a strong tradition of gun ownership that has been handed down from generation to generation. Hunting and sport shooting are part of our national heritage. Yet, even as we acknowledge that almost all gun owners in America are responsible, when we look at the devastation caused by gun violence—whether in high-profile tragedies or the daily heartbreak that plagues our cities—we must ask ourselves whether we are doing enough. While reducing gun violence is a complicated challenge, protecting our children from harm should not be a divisive one. Most gun owners agree that we can respect the Second Amendment while keeping an irresponsible, law-breaking few from inflicting harm on a massive scale. Most also agree that if we took commonsense steps to curtail gun violence, there would be fewer atrocities like the one that occurred in Newtown. We will not be able to stop every violent act, but if there is even one thing we can do to reduce gun violence—if even one life can be saved—then we have an obligation to try. That is why I asked Vice President Joe Biden to identify concrete steps we can take to keep our children safe, help prevent mass shootings, and reduce the broader epidemic of gun violence in this country. He met with over 200 groups representing a broad cross-section of Americans and heard their best ideas. I have put forward a specific set of proposals based off of his efforts, and in the days ahead, I intend to use whatever weight this office holds to make them a reality. My plan gives law enforcement, schools, mental health professionals, and the public health community some of the tools they need to help reduce gun violence. These tools include strengthening the background check system, helping schools hire more resource officers and counselors and develop emergency preparedness plans, and ensuring mental health professionals know their options for reporting threats of violence. And I directed the Centers for Disease Control to study the best ways to reduce gun violence—because it is critical that we understand the science behind this public health crisis. From improving mental health services to looking more closely at a culture that too often glorifies violence, we must leave no stone unturned when working to keep Americans safe. As important as these steps are, they are not a substitute for action from Congress. To make a real and lasting difference, members of Congress must also act. As part of my comprehensive plan, I have called on them to pass some specific proposals right away. First, it is time to require a universal background check for anyone trying to buy a gun. Second, Congress should renew the 10-round limit on magazines and reinstate and strengthen the assault weapons ban. We should get tougher on those who buy guns with the purpose of selling them to criminals, and we should impose serious punishments on anyone who helps them do this. These are reasonable, commonsense measures that have the support of the majority of the American people. But change will not come unless the American people demand it from their lawmakers. Now is the time to do the right thing for our children, our communities, and the country we love. We owe the victims of heartbreaking national tragedies and the countless unheralded tragedies each year nothing less than our best effort—to seek consensus in order to save lives and ensure a brighter future for our children. Thank you, again, for writing. I encourage you to visit Now is the time | The White House to learn more about my Administration’s approach.

Sincerely,

Barack Obama


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

He must have just wore himself out from all that slashing and stabbing and had to stop! 20 frigging kids and no one had the balls to do anything but run!!! Seems at least one of the guys could have hit him with their PURSE! What a bunch of Wimps and Pussies! When I was in school, hardly a week went by I wasn't in some kind of scrap, and knives and guns never entered the picture! You used your dukes and squared off and got it figured out! Then generally back to normal. GEEZ, this world gets more amazing everyday! What next.....


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Have you ever seen a flock of sheep go on the attack against a lone wolf?

The government is breeding sheep(le) and they are very successful at it. We need to breed sheep dogs and be more successful.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Tennessee made walking down the street with a samurai sword perfectly legal last year. This year we just passed a bill that gives anyone who can pass a background check the ability to carry a pistol in plain view without a permit. I love this state! Connecticut should model their laws after ours. Only two liberals opposed the gun vote.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Have you ever seen a flock of sheep go on the attack against a lone wolf?
> 
> The government is breeding sheep(le) and they are very successful at it. We need to breed sheep dogs and be more successful.


What Paul said. I kept asking myself "how could one guy hurt so many people without a bunch of guys jumping him and beating the crap out of him?". When I was in High School, if some nutjob started cutting people he would have been crushed by all of the guys who jumped on him. I can't believe that no one could find something sharp or heavy to attack this guy. Has anyone seen a picture of him? He is some skinny short kid that probably doesn't weigh more then 130 lbs.

Paul is right. A flock of sheep, huddling in fear as they are slaughtered by a wolf.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I read that one of the security guards did tackle him. It said they called him sarge or some other name simular now they are saying buzz.
Funny thing is he got stabbed too. It took the assistant principal to subdue him? Really I just don't believe that.

The latest picture of him is in a hospital gown! Yay!


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Seems to me, a MAN and a chair should have been able to take care of this situation in short order. A MAN and a pistol would be better. Oh, and I work in a school and the thought often crosses my mind... What would I do? I already know, but in the heat of the moment lots of things can and do happen. I "drift" toward loud sounds with regularity and if the staff cannot handle a problem I am always at the ready, but I must let them handle things first or be seen in contempt of their planned for system. We all know that their system will fail, and that is why I am on the scene, but they have to work it first.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Have you ever seen a flock of sheep go on the attack against a lone wolf?
> 
> The government is breeding sheep(le) and they are very successful at it. We need to breed sheep dogs and be more successful.


Yet again, you hit the nail on the head. A nation of sheep will always be ruled by wolves. Our children are being brainwashed, drugged and inoculated into being a generation of lambs to be fleeced and eaten at the leisure of wolves. When my generation is gone, there wont be enough sheep dogs left to challenge the wolves. If we have any hope of fighting this, it will have to be soon. The time for action rapidly approaches.


----------



## Spooky110 (Apr 3, 2014)

Charles Martel said:


> He was only able to injure 20 because nobody in the entire school had the means to stop him.
> 
> Knives are just as deadly as guns. This video shows a guy armed with only a knife injure several heavily armed police officers. One officer ends up dying.
> 
> ...


If that had happened in America the police would have pumped him full of lead and went home.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Spooky110 said:


> If that had happened in America the police would have pumped him full of lead and went home.


If that had happened in America, the cops would have gotten sued by the perp's family for rendering aid to injured officers before him. And probably would have won.


----------



## Spooky110 (Apr 3, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> If that had happened in America, the cops would have gotten sued by the perp's family for rendering aid to injured officers before him. And probably would have won.


Possibly.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

slewfoot said:


> Same with me, in school you went out and had a good old fist fight and it was done. never thought of using a gun or a knife, none of this shooting and stabbing, to me that is the chicken chit way out of an argument.
> Stand up and be a man.


Ahh the good old days. This sounds like bad parenting to me. Lets ban them from having more pussy children...


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Like this guy...score one for the good guys...


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Stop using the term anti-gun and start using the term anti-freedom... The only way we win this thing is to start using the right vocabulary...


----------



## Cleanwaste (Jan 21, 2014)

Just to clarify...the 20 injured people were NOT all stabbed. Some individuals sustained injuries in the mayhem that ensued, being sent to the hospital with "cuts and scrapes", not stabbing wounds. They're obviously talking about people falling or getting shoved, etc. trying to flee. 

My instinct would be to flee also, to be honest. If a crazy guy with a knife is coming at me, I would run, not try to take him on with bare hands. 

What I don't understand is that the security guard who tackled the boy apparently didn't have a weapon on him. He got stabbed and was aided in subduing the boy by the assistant principal (from what I read). I don't know if it just wasn't mentioned in the articles I read, but why would a security guard not have a weapon on him?


----------

